# Big Bodied 4X4....What will he weigh?



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's a picture I took a couple days ago of a big whitetail buck. My tag is filled, so I've been out with my camera. Any guesses on what this old boy might weigh? Not much for horns compared to the body size, but he's a horse!


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

170-180 field dressed. Not a real long body.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

ild say right around 200


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I think I would need GPS co-ordinates to verify the weight of that bad boy!!!!! :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Good one Dan !!!

A friend of mine took this long necked double brow tined 6X6 this year. Check it out, he never had it weighed but I am positive is easily was over 200 lbs. In the pic my friend is 5'10" and I would guess 235 lbs.....


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

We kill 200 plus deer every year here in IL. I'm not an expert, but I'd have to agree it's slightly less than that.

What makes it hard for me is I'm not used to seeing whitetails in the open like that. Here, a deer at that range would usually have about 768 trees between us!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

